# Build thread - juveline clowns 2.4 pico temp home



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

I have not seen a build thread lately so here i go. I was in search of some clowns and thanks to swissguard I have 2 of his onyx c-quest clown, at about 180 days old, so a bit small. I didn't want to put them in my DT yet since they get more water changes and are fed every 3-4 hours. So I figured a temporary home was a good idea. I could then use the new home as a qt tank as well... I wanted a small tank with some filtration options... So I found a 3 gallon long narrow aio tank, made of starphire glass at AK. It was almost he perfect size for my counter, just needed some work. Need to mount the light and fuge light .

Started off by cutting the tank down, ( condo living is hard my shower is my work shop)










Then made some sump baffle pieces put it all back together.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

that looks really cool .
your gonna enjoy watching them grow through there phases.
There 6 months old.they should turn a deep black color in 6 months.
really nice setup what do you have the salinity at.
there birthdate is Oct 03 2014 @ 11:30 pm

vic


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

I kept the salinity the same for now.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty cool little setup. 

Curious on how you are doing water changes? I have a IQ3 fresh water and use a turkey baster. 

Do you use the water from your larger tank for water changes or are you using new water.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*water changes*

I use a A small gravel washer so that I Can clean the bare bottom. I fill it with premade water that's airated and at proper temp


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*update, happy kids*

Changed out the filtration, now just floss, and purigen, fish seam happier.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They look good. They Must be the size of your thumb nail.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

any update on these fish I would like to see what my babies look like


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Clowns*

I'll take some pictures tonight...


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Clowns*

Here's the larger of the 3


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Clowns*

Actually paired up with a snow flake clown I picked up


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Really cool set up 
A work of art !!


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

wow the colors have come out perfect


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*update for swissguard*

Took a moment to snap a pix of the Clowns i aquired form you.. their Beautiful... they also seam to get along with a snowflake,


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

wow jimmy you've done a fabulous job of growing them out.


vic


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

So cute! Amazing job with the pico.


----------

